# Pinarello Surprise Pricing?



## skyski02 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm putting my Surprise up for grabs and am wondering what a fair price would be. Here's the specs:

'02 54cm orange/blue/white surprise frame; crash free, one minor paint chip
Chris King headset
Time sprint carbon fork
Cinelli integraltor stem/bar
Ritchey aero ocr wcs wheelset
New Conti ultra gatorskin tires
Ultegra grouppo, except for shimano 600 rear derailleur and brakes
Look classic pedals

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have no idea what it should sell for, but you might want to check to see what they're selling for on eBay.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife picked an '03 up a little over a year ago for about $600. It has 10 speed Centaur, and had a couple of scrapes here and there. So the condition would have been rated an 8.5/10. She rode the bike as a second training bike, and I did too for that matter. It still has only 1500 miles max. She has decided to sell this one, as a friend has a Pinarello Paris that is a better fit for a great price. She was recently offered $800 for the Surprise, and I think she is inclined to take the money. No hurries on this though, as we are expecting a blizzard here tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## skyski02 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks,

Unfortunately I haven't caught one on ebay yet to check the price but I think in the 700-800 range seems like a solid price considering the mixed componentry.


----------

